# drive c not responding



## pwaggs (Jun 22, 2006)

when I turn on windows 98 I get a message saying "drive c not responding".


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

With Win98 that should be your hard drive. Does it show up when you check in BIOS or when you first boot up?


----------



## karthikvlk (Jul 14, 2006)

Hi just tell use when exactly it gives the message, before loading windows 98 screen or before the desktop, that will help the other people to narrow down


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Usually that's because the hard drive is failing. 

At least double check that all the cables are securely connected at both ends.


----------



## pwaggs (Jun 22, 2006)

it does not even get to the windows screen, and the wires are all in.


----------



## karthikvlk (Jul 14, 2006)

ok dude. Now boot into BIOS and check whether the HDD is detected there. If its not detected then ur HDD is gone bad, u have to replace it


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Even if the hard drive is detected in the BIOS, it can still be bad.


----------



## pwaggs (Jun 22, 2006)

tried new hard drive with 98 loaded.no luck


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

Try a new IDE cable and then a different IDE connector on the MB. And FWIW is the HD detected in BIOS?


----------



## pwaggs (Jun 22, 2006)

how do i get into bios? does any one have AIM? if so pm me your screen name.


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

If you still need it http://computernotions.com/html/bios_setup.html


----------



## pwaggs (Jun 22, 2006)

my computer is not listed at this site :-(


----------



## sockey99 (Jul 18, 2006)

Goto belarc.com, download, install, and run Belarc Advisor (Free). Then list all info on make of Comp.,model, Motherboard, chipset, and bios.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

pwaggs,

So even with a new hard drive with 98 loaded, you still get the error about drive c not responding?

Can you boot with a floppy and see anything on the hard drive?

Usually you can get to your BIOS by pressing the DEL or F2 keys early on during the boot process. Certainly before Windows starts to load.

Make sure the hard drive is correctly identified there.


----------



## sockey99 (Jul 18, 2006)

List specs on new HD. Did you use a 80 conductor IDE ribbon cable to connect the ND to the motherboard?


----------



## antigamer 3 (Sep 13, 2006)

tsg kicked my last 2 names. with the new hd i get no response whatsoever.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Again, - Usually that's because the hard drive is failing.


----------



## antigamer 3 (Sep 13, 2006)

pwaggs is now antigamer3. why would that happen with a new hd?


----------

